# Brewster Yard Haunt '07 Video



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,
Here is a short clip of our haunt taken by our local newspaper for their video blog: http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/...71031/VIDEO/310310027&SearchID=73298241186667

I'll be posting some new photos/video on my web site soon...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hee hee. I just like listening to the screams and laughter in the background. Always a sign of success!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really terrific stuff. The crowd obviously loved it!


----------

